# New here tonight



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I have some pictures I'll put on, I'm not that great on this computer, plus its two fingers, but what to heck, I'm goin for it.

Rob

TRACTOR


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is this the first post you were looking for?


----------

